# Eyelashes too long?



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

Multiple times in the past 2 weeks DS's upper eyelashes have gotten stuck UNDER his lower eyelid -- while the eyelashes are still attached, so it's very painful for him & every time he blinks it scratches his eye. Luckily now he tells me right away "boo-boo eye!!" when it happens so I can get them out but I wonder if there's anything I can do to prevent this??? I've had lots of loose eyelashes get stuck in my eyes but never ATTACHED eyelashes. His lashes are very very very long.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Since it's happened more than once and it hurts him, I'd trim his lashes while he's sleeping (use nail scissors or embroider scissors if you have them) . I don't think lashes grow more with age, so as he gets older and has a larger eye socket they should stop getting caught.


----------



## ellemenope (Jul 11, 2009)

I dunno.

FIL has to get his eyelashes trimmed every now and then, or they rub on the lenses of his glasses.


----------



## somelady (Nov 16, 2008)

Are they really that long? Or are they pointing down too? I was just at the eye dr and they said I had blepharitis which is weird infection thing in the lid/eyelash area/whatever, and one of the symptoms is eyelashes growing in funny directions, causing them to end up in the eye sometimes. I found that online later, which is what made me quit rolling my eyes at the idea... I would look into it. She said to wash the eyelid area with baby shampoo (and that it had to be johnson & johnson's for some reason) and I've been doing it for a couple days and I definitely feel less of a compulsion to be fooling with that eye.


----------



## Kimoki (Nov 22, 2010)

How did you get the attached eyelashes out from under his lid? My 22 month old has done this tonight and it is a large section of his eyelashes and he won't let us get them out. He squeezes his eyes shut and cries. He just fell asleep, problem still is there though. I will call my doctor in the morning, also. Thanks


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

I just used my thumb to pull his upper eyelid up... it was pretty easy... so maybe your DS's issue is a little different. Poor kid, I hope it resolves in his sleep!


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somelady*
> 
> Are they really that long? Or are they pointing down too? I was just at the eye dr and they said I had blepharitis which is weird infection thing in the lid/eyelash area/whatever, and one of the symptoms is eyelashes growing in funny directions, causing them to end up in the eye sometimes. I found that online later, which is what made me quit rolling my eyes at the idea... I would look into it. She said to wash the eyelid area with baby shampoo (and that it had to be johnson & johnson's for some reason) and I've been doing it for a couple days and I definitely feel less of a compulsion to be fooling with that eye.


I know nothing of the infection and it's cure so what I suggest may be silly, but what about using breast milk instead of J&J? (Of course, that's assuming you have some available.) It certainly will not hurt and has anti bacterial/anti viral properties. I've used it to cure infected tear ducts and it worked like a charm.


----------



## Lilygoose (Oct 27, 2009)

Okay, so this may be completely not doable, but I have long eyelashes that are very straight and they get in my eyes, sometimes (though not seemingly as bad as what you described). I use an eyelash curler everyday to prevent this. Not sure if you could manage it on a toddler, though.


----------

